# gas bottle adapters



## morro (Jul 2, 2008)

I have a galp butano (yellow) gas bottle bought in spain. These are sold in ayamonte for the portuguese to buy as they are 40% cheaper than in pt. However I need an adapter!! Can anyone help?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

They sell some kind of adaptor in Modelo, not sure if it's the one you need though.


----------



## paulnsoo (Nov 23, 2008)

*gas bottles*



silvers said:


> They sell some kind of adaptor in Modelo, not sure if it's the one you need though.


they normall sell them in Hardware stores too
ours are cheaper than the garages that sell gas too.
bout 7euros here in PT


----------

